
The Story Behind “anyone can login as root” Tweet - miles
https://medium.com/@lemiorhan/the-story-behind-anyone-can-login-as-root-tweet-33731b5ded71
======
miles
Or, "Why Public Disclosure Beats 'Responsible' Disclosure (at Least
Sometimes)"

